

The great Twitter Ruby vs Scala (war) debate - MykalMorton
http://topsecretproject.finitestatemachine.com/2009/04/the-great-twitter-ruby-vs-scala-war-debate/

======
cscotta
There's no war here, and not much of a debate. Different companies with
different problems use different languages and platforms.

I use both. It's nice.

